# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Γενικά >  >  7-segment display

## psycoclan1

Γνωριζει κανεις πως δουλευει το συγκεκριμενο στοιχειο?θελω να βλεπω στον ενδεικτη τα νουμερα 1,2,3,4.
Χρησιμοποιησα εναν κωδικοποιητη bcd το 74ls47 το συνεδεσα με τον αποκωδικοποιητη bcd 74ls147 εβαλα τις καταλληλες αντιστασεις συνεδεσα τον ενδεικτη αλλα δεν αναψε!
Καμια ιδεα για το τι θα πρεπει να διωρθωσω,να αλλαξω?

----------


## tasosmos

Αν δεν αναβει καθολου τοτε πιθανοτατα εχεις βαλει αναποδα την τροφοδοσια. 
Αναλογως τον τυπο display που εχεις συνδεεις την ανοδο ή την καθοδο ως κοινο (συνηθως τα μεσαια ποδαρακια) και τα υπολοιπα αντιστοιχουν σε μια καθοδο ή ανοδο το καθενα.

----------


## psycoclan1

κοινης ανοδου ειναι!

----------


## Nemmesis

αν μπορεις δειξε μας ποιες ακριβως ειναι οι συνδεσεις σου και για να σε βοηθεισουμε καλητερα...

----------

